# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Eastwood Tenor Baritone

## larsonjeffp

Eastwood started a Crowdfunding custom site, on there is a Eastwood Tenor Baritone that I thought is interesting. It has a 26.25" scale length instead of the 23" scale length of their standard tenor. I'm not affiliated with them in any way, but thought some people might be interested in this. 
http://eastwoodcustoms.com/

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

nice idea!

----------


## Sweetpea44

How does that site work?  Is this an auction?  I love the tenor I have by them.

----------


## larsonjeffp

If enough people pledge a deposit by the end date, then they will produce the guitar that is pledged on. It's $150 deposit, $1200 is needed for the project to be made. End pledge date is Jan 5, 2015. At one of the next pay days coming up, I am one that will be pledging. Will only need 7 more pledges  :Smile:

----------


## Sweetpea44

Hummmm .... interesting .... I might join you on this.

----------


## MarkF786

I wish it were a five string!

----------


## JakeSnider

(New to the Café) 
I believe that my Christmas present to myself will be making a deposit on this. I hope enough people jump on it to make it happen! I'm still a little unclear as to what color this batch will be... Any color would be fine by me, but didn't know if the "pledgers" choose by consensus or if I had just missed that detail. Regardless, I love my Eastwood tenor (dual mini-hums in metallic margarita), and would love to add this to my family of four-stringers. Any thoughts on tuning? I've been doing the Irish tuning thing, and thinking the same just down an octave. A lot of baritones start on A, but are 28"...

----------


## Seonachan

This would be ideal for cello tuning.

----------


## larsonjeffp

I am hoping that enough people will jump on this too, sorta the reason I started this thread to help get the word out there  :Smile: 
I had emailed Eastwood a while back and the double neck tenor/mandolin and if they were going to release just the mandolin version of the Warren Ellis, and they said that was in the plans for release in 2015.
I hadnt heard anything on what color options these will be, but I'm open to whatever really, I'd like a black/cream pickgaurd like my tenor I have now, but any will do  :Smile:

----------


## MarkF786

I'm considering pledging, though I wish I knew what color it will be.

----------


## Sweetpea44

> This would be ideal for cello tuning.


Like an electric mandocello?  :-)   
I have the cherry tenor with black pick guard .... that was not my first choice, but I got the tenor used.  Love the guitar though.

----------


## MarkF786

I would tune it CGDA - though I'd love to have a fifth string for a high E.

----------


## fox

> I would tune it CGDA - though I'd love to have a fifth string for a high E.


What size string would you use for the A?

----------


## Sweetpea44

I emailed them about options .... 

"We can still offer alternate color, but will likely be the standard 2 pickup model, not possible for 5 string because the bridge does not exist."

Don't know if there's a 'default' color, but it sounds like you can pick it some what.  No 5 string option though.

----------


## Sweetpea44

Just out of curiosity, this guitar appears to be only 0.5" different in scale length.  Would this ebay item also be a baritone tenor guitar?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plectrum-Ten...item23465f7769

----------


## JakeSnider

I've never heard of a "tenor baritone" before this, but yeah, basically a plectrum guitar... You could also liken it to Schecter's 5 string celloblaster. To-May-to, to-mah-to? 
Being a 'spin-off' from an existing tenor model by a maker that has done baritone versions of their 6 stringers, I can kind of understand the naming. Does that make it less awkward sounding or confusing to people outside of this forum thread? Probably not. But then again, I've heard of people who love their soprano or piccolo basses...
Maybe since it seems to fall closest to cello tuning, that should be part of the name? I, personally don't like the term plectrum guitar for some reason, though I do dig the new Prince album 'Plectrum Electrum'!  :Wink:

----------


## larsonjeffp

So they said that it will probably be red or black unless something better is suggested

----------


## JakeSnider

Last time I looked both the righty and lefty models were at 37% funded. I hope at least the righties get made.

Totally guessing here, but wouldn't eastwood just use stock bodies and parts, so the only "custom" component would be the neck? If both L/R models aren't funded, they could make one batch of necks and have either a righty and a reverse-headstock-lefty, or a lefty and a reverse-headstock-righty. Hell, I'd even buy a lefty and string it up right handed! 

I think this custom model is a cool idea, and could even be a permanent option with the tenor model.

As far as color, black or red would work for me. I'm guessing rosewood fretboard? Maple would look nice on the black...

----------


## Sweetpea44

I hope they get made too.  Debating trying to sell a mando to help fund/purchase one.  

Also noticed a celloblaster is now on eBay (NFI):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1999-Schecte...item418cd31c71

----------


## Sweetpea44

Looks like they just hit 100% for funding in the right handed version.  :-)

----------


## zoukboy

> Looks like they just hit 100% for funding in the right handed version.  :-)


At 150% just a while ago...

----------


## Sweetpea44

Yeah, I saw that. Pretty exciting.  :Smile:

----------


## larsonjeffp

Im happy it's going to happen. I debated on it back and forth, but I couldn't resist not doing it. I was happy that payday came and let me be the one to hit 100%  :Smile:  
I'm not sure how they'll take the voting on color yet though.

----------


## Sweetpea44

They reached 200% now .... pretty cool.

----------


## JakeSnider

Anybody received one of these? Eastwood's newsletter and website says that they've shipped. Just kinda surprised not to have seen any videos or reviews.

----------


## Ukulele Jim

I am also curious. I'd like to get one of these tuned DGBE or GCEA.

----------


## PhilGE

I just picked one up. I will need to get used to playing lightly compared to digging in on acoustic. I like the feel and sound. I have a 15" bass amp and bass effects box I can play through, but will probably opt for a decent practice combo amp with some on-board effects. I intend to mainly learn and play jazz on it, so I don't need a metal sound. I'll weigh in more after a few months when I've actually had time to learn it. Any recommendations for combo amp/speakers and/or good basic effects pedals would be appreciate.

----------


## Chip Stewart

I use a Digitech RP255 pedal and I'm very happy with it.  I've gigged with it straight into the PA and it sounded great.  It can also be used with an amp.  The Digitech pedal is much less expensive than buying a whole bunch of pedals individually, but it is necessary to scroll through presets.  Since I'm only using two settings now (clean and TS808 distortion), it doesn't really affect me.  If you use many different settings the combination pedal might not be the way to go.

----------

